# Farmer's Market



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been invited to attend a Farmer's Market this weekend - the cost is 10% of sales.  I'm way excited I didn't expect to do anything with them until after Christmas but they called me today and asked if I wanted to try it out this weekend without having to join the association.  So I'm frantically getting ready, packaging, (thank goodness my soap boxes arrived today!), cutting soap, creating new labels for the soap boxes and getting business cards printed - yikes  

This is going to be fun, unfortunately it's only 2 hours, which is how long they run their farmer's market in the summer too.


----------



## starduster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Best of luck*

What a great opportunity and no time to fret. Way to go.

So do you take your own tent?
What will you wear?
Can I come too. Oh thats right your just a little too far away.
If a butterfly flitters on past that will be my Ethereal soul out to cheer you on.
Best of luck and please get heaps of photos.
 8)


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2008)

Yay, Lindy - have a ball!  Everything will go well as this is your learning experience, and everything you learn is a plus, plus, plus!!! 

If you can, please take pics of your display  

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2008)

Okay - to start it's an indoor market and they'll supply the table - in the spring and summer it's outside and they have permanent stalls there which are way too cool - I'm working towards that for next summer.

I'll be creating my own signs/banners and I'll probably bring my own tablecloth to re-inforce my branding/image.  I just did an inventory of soap and I'll be okay for the run up to Christmas (3 weekends).

OH I am so beyong excited that I am still awake at 2:30 in the morning - yikes again!!! :shock: 

I promise to take bunches of pictures of the table as well as the market itself.

Doing my deep breathing thingie and going to go to sleep now.......... maybe......


----------



## starduster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Goodie*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Okay - to start it's an indoor market and they'll supply the table - in the spring and summer it's outside and they have permanent stalls there which are way too cool - I'm working towards that for next summer.
> 
> I'll be creating my own signs/banners and I'll probably bring my own tablecloth to re-inforce my branding/image.  I just did an inventory of soap and I'll be okay for the run up to Christmas (3 weekends).
> 
> ...



But how did this happen. Me thinks there is some magic afoot.
Well you go out there and have fun.
We do await the report ASP of course


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Well the Farmer's Market was a success and I scored some Honeycomb & rendered tallow for soaps!

Here's a picture of the table:







It was only 2 hours but well worth the time.  I've been invited to join the association and since I also make preserves, they would like me to sell them too and that gives me a guaranteed spot.

I got very positive feed-back from the market goers as well as the other vedors - so I'm really tired but somewhere on cloud nine at the same time.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

*soap*

good for you!  it sounds like a nice setting to build a steady customer base. the summer-only markets close down for so long that a lot of the customer base disperses  in winter months.  people have short memories. pics are great!


----------



## starduster (Dec 13, 2008)

*So pleased for you*

Absolutely wonderful.
Success comes in so many shapes and forms.It also often sneaks in the back door just like happened there for you.
Thankyou for taking the time to photohraph. Sometimes all caught up in the excitement it s easy to forget.
Your Bundt cakes look wonderful.
I am so happy for you.
Now let me peer into my magcal purple crystal ball and see what might be next for you.
"Shhhhss, whats this I see as the mists swirl clear. Ah ,the lady's buying 3 gold vynal table cloths at a christmas  to use on her sales table. That's you. There she is again recievng a cake stand for her Bundt cakes." That will be 50 sheckles thanks.
I love to hear about the mutual trading of goods also.Rest now.
But do let us know as soon as your next big break comes along.


----------



## Deda (Dec 13, 2008)

Lindy, your table looks great!  and that bundt cake - mmmmm!

Nice work!  It's so good to see so many good things headed your way!


----------



## topcat (Dec 13, 2008)

Lindy, I have to say....have you kissed a magical toad?  Or found several 4 leafed clovers? Or could it be that you put 'out there' what is in your heart and (surprise, surprise!) it is coming back to you in bucketfuls :wink: 

Love to hear of your successes, and BTW your table looks terrific  

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you....it truly feels amazing to have this fall together the way it did.

After I first set up the coordinator came over and told me they had some rules about baked goods and since she hadn't realized that I was bringing baking she hadn't gone over them with me.  I told her that the cakes were soaps and contained no calories - it cracked her up.  The reaction from people when they saw the cakes and then found out they were soap was absolutely hilarious.  It got people thinking and hopefully remembering me.

It was a wonderful experience that I'm looking forward to repeating.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## honor435 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I've been invited to attend a Farmer's Market this weekend - the cost is 10% of sales.  I'm way excited I didn't expect to do anything with them until after Christmas but they called me today and asked if I wanted to try it out this weekend without having to join the association.  So I'm frantically getting ready, packaging, (thank goodness my soap boxes arrived today!), cutting soap, creating new labels for the soap boxes and getting business cards printed - yikes
> 
> This is going to be fun, unfortunately it's only 2 hours, which is how long they run their farmer's market in the summer too.




how did it go? did you sell much? how many bars do i need to make for something like this?what was the most popular scent? color, details!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Honour - sorry it took me so long to spot this.  I found at the farmer's market that my most popular soaps were the naturally scented soaps - Milk'n'Honey - Goat's Milk'n'Honey - Coffee - Spice - Oatmeal 'n' Honey - Unscented Castille - etc.  The comments I heard when there was that people at the Farmer's Market were looking for soaps that made them think agricultural, home-made etc.

The Farmer's market is a great venue if you only want to do a couple of hours a weekend but since I have turned this full-time I need full-time locations so I had to give up the Farmer's Markets.   :cry:


----------

